# Shipper



## Octavioaguirre

Example sentence/context:
We offer third party logistics services to shippers

---------------------
I'm looking for the correct term in spanish as applied in transportation


----------



## alc112

Hola!!!
Bienvenido a los foros de WR
en un diccionario encontré que Shipper significa exportador/ra y consignador/ra.
Espero que te ayude


----------



## Octavioaguirre

Estimado ALC112;gracias por la respuesta. Me serviria exportador si quisiera referirme a alguien que envia "algo" de un pais hacia otro; y consignador pudiera ser en ocaciones, mas el consignador no siempre es el que embarca.


----------



## cuchuflete

Octavioaguirre said:
			
		

> Example sentence/context:
> We offer third party logistics services to shippers
> 
> ---------------------
> I'm looking for the correct term in spanish as applied in transportation



Hola Octavio,
Bienvenido a los foros.

It should be simple, but it is not!  In your country, I asked executives of transport firms the same question, and was told, "Consignatario" and also "Expedidor".

The problem, as you have pointed out, is that the legal shipper may not be the same company or person who tenders goods to a carrier [transportista] for shipment.

Nonetheless, I used the term  consignatario on a regular basis in dialogues with transport company managers, and it seemed that they were happy with this as a description of their own customers.

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## lauranazario

Por si ayuda... del Wiley's Spanish><English Business Dictionary by Steven M. Kaplan:

*shipper* = embarcador, cargador.

We offer third party logistics services to shippers = ofrecemos servicios de logística de tercera persona a los embarcadores.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

And just to be clear, I agree with the accuracy of Laura N's suggestion, embarcador.

Yet, as you have pointed out, the shipper may be one and the same as the embarcador, but not necessarily.  It depends on whether you are refering to the legal shipper, or the person working on the loading dock.  In other words, a shipping transaction may have both!  

Here is an example.  A third-party logistics service provider has a contract with a manufacturer, which includes provision of services to include
--carrier selection
--engaging carriers [transportistas]
--freight bill payment
--etc.

In this case, the manufacturer owns the goods to be shipped, but is not the legal shipper.  The legal shipper, who engages and pays the carrier, is the logistics services provider...El consignatario.

The dock employees are people working for the manufacturer.  These embarcadores tender the goods to be shipped to the transportista.

In this case both terms accurately describe "shipper".

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Herenia

chuchuflete, disculpa que te moleste. Yo soy traductora pero no tengo mucha experiencia y a veces necesito ayuda. Veo que en este foro puedo obtener buenos consejos. Pero me gustaría poder contar contigo, ya que creo que eres muy atinado en tus respuestas, se podrá? crees que me puedas dar un email en donde pueda contactarme contigo rapidamente? Espero que no me lo tomes a mal. Mi nombre es Herenia Caballero. Gracias!


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimada Hertenia,
Bienvenida a los foros.

Aquí en los foros de WR puedes contar con la ayuda de muchas personas muy capacitadas.   No hace falta nada más que poner las dudas en un hilo nuevo en el foro más apropiado.

Claro que sería un placer poder ayudarte cuando pueda.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Herenia

ah, bueno...esta bien. gracias


----------



## marlaw

Hi. I always use this site as a reference for proper translations and this is my first post, given that i just registered recently. I was refreshing some maritime terms and meanings in this site, and i found a substancial mistake in Cuchuflete's post in this thread. The "Consignatario" is not the shipper. In fact, it is exactly the opposite. The "consignatario" is the person to whom the merchandise is sent to; not the one who sends it. You can verify this in this site searching foe either word ("consignatario" or "consignee") and the result will appear in the dictionary results, not in a thread.

Embarcador, consignador and cargador are usually fine translation to the term "shipper". 

I am not making the current statement to criticize. Just pointing out a mistake so a legal or any other sort of translation does not include an error of devastating consequences.

I hope this contribute to next readers of this post.

Regards.


----------

